# Nintendo annuncia ufficialmente lo SNES Mini



## juventino (26 Giugno 2017)

E' arrivata la notizia che molti aspettavano e che era nell'aria da un certo periodo: Nintendo ha annunciato ufficialmente l'arrivo dello SNES Mini. La console, sulla falsariga del NES Mini dello scorso anno, avrà preinstallati alcuni dei più grandi classici della generazione a 16 bit. L'arrivo è previsto per settembre, a giorni dovrebbero partire i pre-order. 
Ecco la lista dei 21 titoli che saranno disponibili sulla console:
•	Contra III The Alien Wars 
•	Donkey Kong Country 
•	EarthBound 
•	Final Fantasy III 
•	F-ZERO 
•	Kirby Super Star 
•	Kirby’s Dream Course 
•	The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past 
•	Mega Man X 
•	Secret of Mana 
•	Star Fox 
•	Star Fox 2 
•	Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting 
•	Super Castlevania IV 
•	Super Ghouls ’n Ghosts 
•	Super Mario Kart 
•	Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars 
•	Super Mario World 
•	Super Metroid 
•	Super Punch-Out!! 
•	Yoshi’s Island


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2017)

Stavolta non mi faccio fregare e la prendo, anche perché è davvero una grandissima occasione di giocare a qualche classicone immortale che non ho mai provato.
Certo che questi 21 sono proprio il minimo sindacale però: hanno lasciato fuori un sacco di perle


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Giugno 2017)

Ho comprato il NES Mini, prenderò di certo pure questo! Ancora meglio, non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2017)

Ma oltre a i titoli presenti nella console sarà possibile aggiungerne altri?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

Se non costa una follia lo prenderò volendo recuperare qualche titolo di quella generazione videoludica.

Certo che 21 sono proprio pochini e manca Chrono Trigger, li mortacci loro.




Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma oltre a i titoli presenti nella console sarà possibile aggiungerne altri?




Con tutta probabilità ufficialmente ma i modder sono riusciti ad inserire in maniera abbastanza facile altri giochi nel Nes Mini.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la notizia che molti aspettavano e che era nell'aria da un certo periodo: Nintendo ha annunciato ufficialmente l'arrivo dello SNES Mini. La console, sulla falsariga del NES Mini dello scorso anno, avrà preinstallati alcuni dei più grandi classici della generazione a 16 bit. L'arrivo è previsto per settembre, a giorni dovrebbero partire i pre-order.
> Ecco la lista dei 21 titoli che saranno disponibili sulla console:
> • Contra III The Alien Wars
> • Donkey Kong Country
> ...



Invito caldamente gli espertoni di videogame odierni a finire Ghouls ’n Ghosts...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se non costa una follia lo prenderò volendo recuperare qualche titolo di quella generazione videoludica.
> 
> Certo che 21 sono proprio pochini e manca Chrono Trigger, li mortacci loro.
> 
> ...



Quindi ufficialmente non sarà possibile acquistare altri videogame? Pensavo la console avesse poi un sistema tipo PSN dove si potessero acquistare altri titoli.


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la notizia che molti aspettavano e che era nell'aria da un certo periodo: Nintendo ha annunciato ufficialmente l'arrivo dello SNES Mini. La console, sulla falsariga del NES Mini dello scorso anno, avrà preinstallati alcuni dei più grandi classici della generazione a 16 bit. L'arrivo è previsto per settembre, a giorni dovrebbero partire i pre-order.
> Ecco la lista dei 21 titoli che saranno disponibili sulla console:
> •	Contra III The Alien Wars
> •	Donkey Kong Country
> ...



Senza spendere un euro, li puoi giocare benissimo su pc con un emulatore.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Giugno 2017)

Interessante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la notizia che molti aspettavano e che era nell'aria da un certo periodo: Nintendo ha annunciato ufficialmente l'arrivo dello SNES Mini. La console, sulla falsariga del NES Mini dello scorso anno, avrà preinstallati alcuni dei più grandi classici della generazione a 16 bit. L'arrivo è previsto per settembre, a giorni dovrebbero partire i pre-order.
> Ecco la lista dei 21 titoli che saranno disponibili sulla console:
> •	Contra III The Alien Wars
> •	Donkey Kong Country
> ...



Che trashata, fanno di tutto per spillare quanti più quattrini possibili. Sti giochi si possono benissimo rimediare con un emulatore, ormai te li tirano dietro. Cioè Diablo 2 l'ho pagato tipo 1 euro su battle.net l'anno scorso, figuriamoci i giochi degli anni 80. Sonic 1 l'ho preso a tipo 50 centesimi da Steam. Tentativo di far pagare 80 euro per acquistare questa piattaforma i cui giochi ora costano meno di 1 euro l'uno su steam, gog e quant'altro.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Invito caldamente gli espertoni di videogame odierni a finire Ghouls ’n Ghosts...



I veri pro lo finiscono senza bestemmiare e/o imprecare


----------



## Butcher (26 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Invito caldamente gli espertoni di videogame odierni a finire Ghouls ’n Ghosts...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che trashata, fanno di tutto per spillare quanti più quattrini possibili. Sti giochi si possono benissimo rimediare con un emulatore, ormai te li tirano dietro. Cioè Diablo 2 l'ho pagato tipo 1 euro su battle.net l'anno scorso, figuriamoci i giochi degli anni 80. Sonic 1 l'ho preso a tipo 50 centesimi da Steam. Tentativo di far pagare 80 euro per acquistare questa piattaforma i cui giochi ora costano meno di 1 euro l'uno su steam, gog e quant'altro.



Chiedo solo perché davvero non so come funziona: ma è legale usare questi emulatori con giochi scaricati così?
Purtroppo io con sti emulatori non mi ci trovo proprio..sono troppo incapace col PC purtroppo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiedo solo perché davvero non so come funziona: ma è legale usare questi emulatori con giochi scaricati così?
> Purtroppo io con sti emulatori non mi ci trovo proprio..sono troppo incapace col PC purtroppo...


Tecnicamente l'emulazione è legale solo se si possiede una copia originale del videogioco. Alcuni giochi sono talmente vecchi che non si riesce a farli girare negli ultimi sistemi, quindi a volte l'emulatore è l'unico modo per farli girare. Poi ci sono alcuni remake di giochi vecchissimi rifatti apposta per farli girare nei pc moderni, come i vari Final Fantasy passati, Sonic e giochi del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente l'emulazione è legale solo se si possiede una copia originale del videogioco. Alcuni giochi sono talmente vecchi che non si riesce a farli girare negli ultimi sistemi, quindi a volte l'emulatore è l'unico modo per farli girare. Poi ci sono alcuni remake di giochi vecchissimi rifatti apposta per farli girare nei pc moderni, come i vari Final Fantasy passati, Sonic e giochi del genere.



Mi sa che sarò costretto a continuare a setacciare Ebay in cerca di vecchie console usate allora.. ***** 33 anni e sono troppo old per ste cose..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sarò costretto a continuare a setacciare Ebay in cerca di vecchie console usate allora.. ***** 33 anni e sono troppo old per ste cose..



Controlla le piattaforme come Steam o Gog, escono dei giochi vecchissimi quasi gratuitamente. Io ho comprato tutta la saga di Sonic su Sega Mega Drive a tipo 3 euro.
Sonic 1 è stato il mio primo videogioco da quando i miei zii comprarono il Mega Drive dopo la comunione di mio fratello, per cui Sonic è stato un acquisto obbligato per me


----------



## Brain84 (29 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la notizia che molti aspettavano e che era nell'aria da un certo periodo: Nintendo ha annunciato ufficialmente l'arrivo dello SNES Mini. La console, sulla falsariga del NES Mini dello scorso anno, avrà preinstallati alcuni dei più grandi classici della generazione a 16 bit. L'arrivo è previsto per settembre, a giorni dovrebbero partire i pre-order.
> Ecco la lista dei 21 titoli che saranno disponibili sulla console:
> •	Contra III The Alien Wars
> •	Donkey Kong Country
> ...



Mio al dayone come il NES Mini. Da fan Nintendo di vecchissima data, non posso lasciarmelo sfuggire. Anche se a casa ho ancora l'originale.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiedo solo perché davvero non so come funziona: ma è legale usare questi emulatori con giochi scaricati così?
> Purtroppo io con sti emulatori non mi ci trovo proprio..sono troppo incapace col PC purtroppo...



Vai sul sito di nintendoemulator.com

Scegli se vuoi giocare con la NES o la SNES e giochi a tutti (o quasi tutti perche non sono sicuro al 100% che ci sono tutti ma se ne manca qualcuno sono veramente in pochi) i giochi della Nintendo.

E cosi non installi proprio nulla, tutto il gioco si fa direttamente sul browser.
Basta mettere una manetta qualsiasi e ci vai alla grande.

Puoi pure salvare la partita in qualsiasi momento... 

Non esiste proprio per me andare a spendere 80 € per giocare a solo venti giochi quando li hai TUTTI a zero.


----------

